# kse_create error



## artcurmudgeon (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a issue and I need help! We use an EMC Avamar backup solution and I was able to install the freebsd client on a Freebsd 7.2 with out issue and it continues to work without issue. I have several freebsd 8.0 boxes that are coming back with the following issues...


```
[root@raphael /tmp]# /usr/local/avamar/bin/avregister

=== Client Registration and Activation
This script will register and activate the client with the Administrator server.

Enter the base directory of the AvamarClient installation [/usr/local/avamar]:
using BASEDIR=/usr/local/avamar

Enter the Administrator server address (DNS text name or numeric IP address, DNS name preferred): 10.2.4.50
Enter the Avamar server domain [clients]: 
avagent.d Info: Client Agent not running.
avagent Info <5241>: Logging to /usr/local/avamar/var/avagent.log
Fatal error 'kse_create() failed
' at line 444 in file /usr/src/lib/libpthread/thread/thr_kern.c (errno = 0)
avagent.d Info: Client activation error.
avagent Info <5241>: Logging to /usr/local/avamar/var/avagent.log
avagent Info <5417>: daemonized as process id 73046
avagent.d Info: Client Agent started.
```
Is there a known solution to fix this kse error? If so what is the process?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2010)

Is the client a binary that was specifically created for FreeBSD 7? You will probably need the FreeBSD 7 libraries under FreeBSD 8 then. Or get a FreeBSD 8 version from the vendor.


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Nov 19, 2010)

The current version of the client that came with the emc avamar server is for freebsd 6.2

What I have found on my own is that I can install this on freebsd 7.2 and it runs great. As I type this I am in a chat with an EMC engineer(who is somewhere)and because we are running avamar 4.1.2-33 we are having this issue. We are upgrading to version 5 next week and are supposed to get a new client.

Problem is that I dont believe this idiot. Everything we have been told has been shaded in very "questionable" terminology. I am not happy...Also found out that freebsd 8 is supported in the next version of Avamar 6


To cut to the chase, how would I go about installing the freebsd 7 libraries under freebsd 8?

thank you in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2010)

Make sure you have this in the kernel:


```
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
```

It is in the GENERIC kernel, so if you're running that it's fine.

Then install misc/compat7x.

Maybe try adding *COMPAT_FREEBSD6* and misc/compat6x as well, since you say that that's the version the binary is really for. Doesn't hurt.


----------

